# Eco Earth



## Legacy (Jun 13, 2011)

I am awaiting my new A. Geniculata this Wednesday and it will be my first pet T.. I have a full bag of Eco Earth loose coco fiber substrate and was curious as to what you all thought in regards to this being a reasonable substrate for this particular species.. Again I have an Acanthoscurria Geniculata and a bag of Eco Earth with loose coco fiber substrate.. Any and all responses/replies will be acknowledged and deeply appreciated!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Gnat (Jun 13, 2011)

in my experience and T keeping knowledge Eco Earth is a great sub to use. the question to be answered is how wet to keep it, i have no exp. with this species so i cant give any other advice with it. i do use coco fiber substrate for all of my inverts and have had no problems with any of them due to substrate issues


----------



## gambite (Jun 13, 2011)

I use Coco fiber for just about all my terrestrial animals, T's included, and have never had any trouble at all.


----------



## webbedone (Jun 13, 2011)

Every single one of my enclosures has eco earth for substrate.


----------



## imatroll (Jun 13, 2011)

Eco Earth is one of the only- no- THE only substrate I use for terrestrial Ts. It'll work fine.


----------



## skar (Jun 14, 2011)

Eco earth should be fine, I would personally mix a lil bit of vermiculite and slightly dampen it at first, if your genic wants to dig it will support it better.


----------



## Legacy (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you all... I deeply appreciate all the help.. And I'm sure my new T will appreciate it as well!!!!


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jun 14, 2011)

I found that it doesn't work well for the tarantulas that prefer more damp substrate. It dries out very quickly and if you keep it wet it grows mold. I use it in enclosures that are bone dry except for the water dish and it works fine. I use 100% organic peat in my geniculata's enclosure and it works great! It stays moist and doesn't mold. The pothos I planted in there likes it too


----------



## Legacy (Jun 15, 2011)

so what are your takes on heating the bagged, prepared eco-earth in the microwave? I hear different opinions on the topic.. and if so, then at what length of time should I heat it up in the microwave?


----------



## skar (Jun 15, 2011)

You don't need to.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jun 15, 2011)

webbedone said:


> Every single one of my enclosures has eco earth for substrate.


Same here. It's good stuff. Love it.


----------



## Hentzi (Jun 15, 2011)

I use it as well the only way to go imo


----------

